# 7 string nut width question



## CD1221 (Dec 28, 2010)

hey guys, I was hoping you could help me out with finalising the nut and neck dimensions for the 7 string I am building.

I have measured my guitars (all 6's) and come up with the following:

guitar - E-e width - Nut width - string spacing - fretboard edge space

Maton acoustic - 37.5mm - 43mm - 7.5mm - 2.75mm
Ibby AF103 - 35mm - 43mm - 7mm - 4mm
Yammy Pacifica 1221MS - 35mm - 43mm - 7mm - 4mm


Looking around online, it appears that most 7 string guitars have a 48mm nut width, but I can't seem to find specs on the string spacing or fretboard edge spacing. 

Does the string spacing stay at 7mm, leaving a 3mm spacing on each side of the fretboard, or is the edge spacing left at 4mm - reducing the string spacing back to 6.7mm??


Can someone please help me out by measuring their guitar for me and giving me the following dimensions (imperial measurements would also be fine)?

Lowest to Highest (B-e) string width

overall nut width




thanks in advance.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 28, 2010)

Are you using a special nut (floyd rose, etc.)?

If not, you can make the nut width basically whatever you feel like.

The most common nut widths I see are 48 mm and 50.8 mm.

I honestly don't know typical overhangs, but I measure 2.4 mm myself.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have seen slightly different ones. For example, some have 7mm spacing, and others 6.68mm.

like this 2 respectively.
Products.&.Ordering - Graph Tech
Products.&.Ordering - Graph Tech

There is also a carvin styled one that's right in the middle me thinks.


They all have slightly different lengths as well. not to mention heights and widths. Decide on the style you want, and go from there. (unless you are making your own nut)


----------

